# 32 SPECIAL AMMO



## FIRE526 (Nov 2, 2006)

Did they just quit making 32 Winchester special ammo? I have been looking for a long time and cant seem to find any


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I don't think it was discontinued as such, just hard to find like everything else. Many of the low sales cartridges have probably had production put on the back burner.


----------



## Tactical Assist (Dec 27, 2019)

REMINGTON 32 WIN SPECIAL 170gr CORE-LOKT 20rd BOX


We have the REMINGTON 32 WIN SPECIAL ammo you are looking for, IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP!



www.308ammo.com





Is this what your looking for? Very expensive 😳


----------



## FIRE526 (Nov 2, 2006)

WOW!! Yes that's what I am looking for but with shipping its over 5 bucks a shot. Stupid!!


----------



## Bucket-Back (Feb 8, 2004)

I should have kept my dies, bullets, and brass.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a box with about 12 shells left in it. 
Also still have the gun. Need to break it out again one of these days.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Bucket-Back said:


> I should have kept my dies, bullets, and brass.


32 Special brass can easily be made from 30-30 Winchester brass.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

It a problem owning a caliber that is not popular....ammo makers do runs on some caliber every couple years or longer and create a shortage....only answer is load your own or stock up when they make a run......


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

cotote wacker said:


> It a problem owning a caliber that is not popular....ammo makers do runs on some caliber every couple years or longer and create a shortage....only answer is load your own or stock up when they make a run......


This. Any other year, 32sp sits on the shelf for months or even years. They might do a run every other year or so based on demand. With everything gone, more popular, and profitable, calibers are produced. I highly suggest everyone start looking for hunting ammo now, not November 14th. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Best you’re going to do for now…











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Sounds like my 25/20..


----------

